# Election Predicition



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This article is posted on the liberal website of Huffington Post.....things are looking up for restoring competency in the White House. This has to be a tough pill to swallow for Huffington....I am surprised they posted this article.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingto...nk3&pLid=195989


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting read.

And interestingly, the election will entirely depend on who actually gets out and votes and not on the postulators, the Huffington Post included and not with standing, NewsMax and Fox.

I liked Krauthammer's comment editoralized in the newspaper a few days ago that stated basically 'Romney now, Ryan later'. I agree. Ryan is certainly future Presidental material.

The comment was also made about Ryan 'mopping the floor' (in a debate with Joe Biden). I can easily see that. Ryan is championing the Romney cause, Joe Biden, everytime he opens his mouth, embarrasses Obama.

Voting is a personal thing, not really to be discussed on a pubically viewed forum but suffice to say that 'hope and change', I haven't got any of and I'm not into second chances. My love affair is cancelled.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Voting is a personal thing, not really to be discussed on a pubically viewed forum but suffice to say that 'hope and change', I haven't got any of and I'm not into second chances. My love affair is cancelled.


Voting is discussed every single day on publically viewed forums...its good to hear you have saw the error of your ways....Michigan is a liberal state and I am sure obama will do well there. Voting is going to be very personal for many in this country this election.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike......

"Voting is discussed every single day on publically viewed forums...its good to hear you have saw the error of your ways....."

Not sure if it was an error or more like a decision based on distorted facts, something the media in this country is real proficient at.

My 'crossroads' if you will, is Obama's stance on gun control and the Second Amendment and how he says one thing and does the opposite. Major items like the Farm Bill really don't change. Farmers get less and the entitlement people get more while the taxpayers pay more, for less. It's the way the republic operates.........









Far as discussing how voters vote, when it distills down to the voting booth and which box is checked, anything can (and does) happen. It's a personal thing, influenced by many factors, media included.

In as much as my wife runs for public office and is an elected servant of the public, I'm very familiar with the mechanics of voter apathy and the say one thing, do something else syndrome.

BTW, I'm her campaign manager.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I live right near Joe Biden.
After the election, I would like to put a sign out on the highway leading to both our homes that says "WELCOME BACK HOME, JOE!!!!"









Can't wait to see Paul Ryan instill some midwestern values and dignity to the White House. I agree that he would make a great president.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Does Joe farm? Does he run forage? Is he successful? (probably not at anything that takes thought and work).

I see he was in Detroit instilling values in the citizens there. Good place to instill values.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> Does Joe farm? Does he run forage? Is he successful? (probably not at anything that takes thought and work).
> 
> I see he was in Detroit instilling values in the citizens there. Good place to instill values.....


Far as I know, Joe B has never picked up a tool in his life. Wasn't there a flap a few months ago about Obama saying Joe was a "blue collar" guy? And Biden said he "never worked in a factory?
The man is a walking comedy show. I wish he would stay in the limelight, but not as VP.
Speaking of "crossroads", mine is abortion. I can't vote democrat based on abortion alone. I look at my daughter, born at 29 weeks, and couldn't fathom somebody aborting a child or my son, healthy and robust young man, not being here.
Its amusing how the dems are pushing this "war on women" BS. They know women are a big, if not the biggest, voting block and their outreach to them wrapped-up in protecting their "rights", is phony and ridiculous.
Are our country's women going to ignore the current administrations economic failures and other failures to retain the right for $10 co-pays on contraceptives and keeping planned parenthood facilities open?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> How did our country ever get this screwed-up?


When we took God and prayer out of schools.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe a sleeping giant has been awakened. Many, such as my wife, never felt their single vote really mattered. She will vote this election with out my prompting. She now understands that it does matter who is in office. Prior to this presidency she had all politicians in the same basket.
I talked to a young man who was in college when the last election took place. He was all for change, young progressive, enthusiastic, up beat, the new future of politics. He has been out of college two years and can not find much of a job. he works, but along side those he went to high school with and they have 4 years seniority on him. His option is to not vote this election. He can not bring himself to admit he was wrong, still blames Bush for most of it. 
I believe that a lot of those who made it to the polls 4 years ago will not feel the urge to go this time.
I also believe those who see the need to undo some doing will be the sleeping giant that stands up and speaks. The working middle class has always carried the load in this nation. I feel they may me more motivated than the opposition this time around.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> When we took God and prayer out of schools.
> Regards, Mike


No stubb'in your toe on that one.......

I agree with that 110%. When I went to school, there was corporal punishment and we saluted the flag and recited the Pledge of Allegience every morning. We asked for the Lord's forgivness and said grace before every meal and we looked upon our neighbors not as adversaries but as friends.

It's way past time to return to the basics and respect and hold in reverence, the freedoms we all take for granted now that the latest group of politicians want to take away.

Even my wife who is a solid Democrat and votes the democratic ticket without question, questions Obama to the point that she will jump ship in November, as I will.

Above all, I'm a capitalist.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im hearing a lot of Obama supporters having buyers remorse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tell your wife it ain't to late to change party affiliation, I changed in 1980, democrats left me and the republicans are doing their best to leave me too! Just feel fed up but I will vote republican come hell or high water before I vote with the democrats again, and no I didn't vote for the buffoon, but McCain sure as hell wasn't my choice....never seen such a sorry politician get as far as he did in a game he was so poor at, being a veteran paid huge dividends for him, his pow status was a great story of survival, loved it, liked him, but he was a sorry politician


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Agreed. I'll get undue flak for this but IMO, Palin was just as bad.

We live in a democratic state and I expect Michigan will go Obama........

I didn't say Michiganders were smart as a whole. Look at Detroit. If Kwame Kilpatrick could run for mayor (of Detroit) again, those idiots would vote him in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure they would... just proves that they are complete idiots, how abut the crack smoking Marion Barry, or the incompetent Ray Nagin, ought to be brought up on murder charges, but wait that was that guy at FEMA 's job, sorry forgot bout that, it was the white man who failed those people, how easily we forget........


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did anyone hear the professor from Univ of Colorado on Hannity's radio show on Friday?
He's predicted the state by state votes on presidential elections since 1980 with something like 86% accuracy. Went on to say that he'd be nearly 100% but for the 2 elections where there was a 3rd party candidate (Anderson, Perot).

He sounded like a typical Obama/college type liberal, but predicted Romney and it wasn't even really close. Something like 320 to 210 electoral votes in favor of Romney.
He even said PA (my state) would go Republican this time. Doesn't really surprise me-we just voted in a Republican governor. Out of the 10 swing states, president teleprompter only got 3. I think he said even Michigan would go Romney this time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Did anyone hear the professor from Univ of Colorado on Hannity's radio show on Friday?
> He's predicted the state by state votes on presidential elections since 1980 with something like 86% accuracy. Went on to say that he'd be nearly 100% but for the 2 elections where there was a 3rd party candidate (Anderson, Perot).
> 
> He sounded like a typical Obama/college type liberal, but predicted Romney and it wasn't even really close. Something like 320 to 210 electoral votes in favor of Romney.
> He even said PA (my state) would go Republican this time. Doesn't really surprise me-we just voted in a Republican governor. Out of the 10 swing states, president teleprompter only got 3. I think he said even Michigan would go Romney this time.


See post number 1....







.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

oops.









I kinda jumped in the article and did a quick over view.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think nothing of it my friend....you are on the "right" side of the fence.









Regards, Mike


----------

